# Contractor for CU electrocuted



## JODY MESSICK (Jun 16, 2005)

Springfield, CT -- A City Utilities contractor trimming a tree Thursday afternoon in southwest Springfield came in contact with a live power line, killing the man and raising safety questions.

Clint H. Harris, 30, of Seymour was pruning branches close to the live wire behind a home in the 700 block of West Whiteside Street when he was jolted by a line carrying 7,620 volts, CU spokesman Ernest DeCamp said.

"We don't know how this happened," DeCamp said Thursday afternoon. The contact may have been indirect, DeCamp added.

Harris worked for Springfield-based Trees Inc. The company could not be reached.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 17, 2005)

It would be good to know more, like if he cut a branch and it hit the wires whilst he was hlding etc.

Poor bugger. And only 30.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ekka said:


> And only 30.



Very sad


----------



## novice2 (Jun 28, 2005)

*It was Springfield, Mo.*

You have the wrong state. It was Springfield Mo. You could go to the News-Leader.com and search for the details. He was a young man. 
Novice 2


----------



## novice2 (Jul 2, 2005)

*CU contractor electrocuted*

I went to News-Leader.com and they didn't have any more info. except if you wanted to pay for it you could get more. As I remember it happened on a day when we were having unusually strange winds. It would be very still and then we would have gusts up to 40mph and some as high as 60mph for shorts times. I even restaked a tree,that I had just removed the stake, in fear that it was going to break.

Due to the nature of our weather, ice storms, the cu is pretty brutal in their trimming of trees on the electric line right-a-way. In 1998 on Xmas day we had an ice storm and most of the city was without power for a wk.


----------

